# An urban legend picture search result.....



## freudstein

This really made me laugh. I HOPE it was meant to be funny!

Bloody Mary:









note the *very noticable* mustache outline on 'Bloody Mary'!!
I also think it's very cute how they used birthday candles, and you can see a 'Huggies' brand bottle by the sink!

Also, has anyone else found any comical pictures based on legends? I'd be very interested to take a look!


----------



## Grendel

Hilarious pic! that the most terrifying Bloody Mary I've ever seen!








I found this pic a bit ago and thought it was pretty funny. I'm more disturbed at how vile that bathroom is than anything else lol.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Grendel said:


> I'm more disturbed at how vile that bathroom is than anything else lol.


That looks like the bathroom in every Waffle House restaurant I've been in. (Except for the gator. He's usually the main ingredient in the menu item called "Bert's Chili".)


----------



## Grendel

DaveintheGrave said:


> That looks like the bathroom in every Waffle House restaurant I've been in. (Except for the gator. He's usually the main ingredient in the menu item called "Bert's Chili".)


----------



## creepy crawler

thats some funny stuff.


----------



## Grendel

here's one (that's Walt Disney cryogenically frozen if ya couldn't tell)


----------



## Jumpin Pumpkin

I KNEW there was reason I didn't care for Waffle House!!!


----------



## Grendel

I found a bunch!

































Hahahahaha. I'm sure you can place the legends.


----------



## Isabella_Price

OH GEEZ. That ball pit picture made me run out of the room! Haha. I have chronic fear of sharks


----------



## neka4ok

Triller Eggs


----------



## savagehaunter

that shark scard the pee right out of me. I hate and fear sharks more that anything.


----------



## z_thinman

Yeah, get that shark pic outta here! Thats creepy!


----------



## Fancy Dress

DaveintheGrave said:


> That looks like the bathroom in every Waffle House restaurant I've been in. (Except for the gator. He's usually the main ingredient in the menu item called "Bert's Chili".)


That's funny and I need all the laughs I can get.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Ha Ha....... LMAO


----------

